# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب > سوال: ایجاد یک بانک اطلاعاتی تحت وب

## PBayat

درود خدمت همه دوستان
من می خوام یک پروژه ایجاد کنم که از بانک اطلاعاتی SQL استفاده بکنه و با دلفی نوشته بشه، و به این صورت باشه که کاربر در منزل بتونه با وارد کردن آی پی سرور یا آدرس سایت بتونه صفحه ای تو مرورگر باز بشه که اطلاعات رو بگیره و با فشار دکمه ذخیره بتونه اطلاعات در بانک سرور ذخیره بشه، از چه روش و سیستمی باید استفاده بشه که هم امن و خوب باشه.
با تشکر قبلی بیات

----------


## BORHAN TEC

از IntraWeb استفاده کنید!!!

----------


## PBayat

با تشکر از پاسخ شما ، من با اینترا وب کار کردم اما وقتی از ADO ها برای اتصال به SQL Server استفاده کردم، خطا میداد که Initialization نمیشه؟
ممکنه بیشتر راهنمایی کنید یا یک منبع خوب برای کار با IntraWeb و SQL معرفی کنیدو ممنون میشم.

----------


## Peresident_y

استفاده از dbexpress  در intraweb همانند دلفی دسکتاپ ساده  است از آن استفاده کنید

----------

